# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  HOT RADIO 99

## HOT RADIO 99

Γεια σας παιδια και απο εμενα με λενε Κωστα και εχω νομιμο ραδιοφωνικο σταθμο με 3 σημεια  εκπομπης 
γραφω γιατι διαβασα οτι το σιτε διαβαζετε και απο αυτουσ που πουλανε μηχανιματα 
εχω σταθμο εδω και 30 χρονια και ξερω πολυ καλα για τα μηχανιματα
1) οταν ακους για cdm περνεις δρομο και τρεχεις με πανω απο 200
μηχανιματα μη αξιοπιστα φτιαγμενα πολυ προχειρα χωρις χαρτια χωρις iso 
και το βασικοτερο χωρις deklaration of corfomitive δηλ. ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ (για τον admin εγω γραφω επωνυμα ολα αυτα αρα αν ειπαρχει προβλημα θα ειναι με εμενα ) 
τωρα οσοι πατε να αγορασετε cdm 2 πραγματα πολλες αρμονικες που αυτο συνεπαγετε Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. εισαγγελεας κατασχεση και τελος κανα 2 χρονια φυλακη
service αστα να πανε
(εχω 3 4 cdm πεταμενα στην αποθηκη και pll και linear)
2) c&a σαν μηχανιματα καλα μαλλον μετρια των fm αλλα τα link του ραδιοφωνου ειναι πολυ καλα, γαιδουρια, και με πολυ καλο ηχο αλλα μας τα χαλαει λιγο οταν θες να περασεις stereo τοτε πρεπει να εισαι γατονι για να τα καταφερεις
(εχουν ολα τα χαρτια ακομα και για την αδεια)
(τα link μου ειναι c&a)
3) RVR (με αυτα δουλευω 3 pll kai 3 linear) πολυ καλα μηχανιματα ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ LINEAR ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙΓΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ DISPLAY ΛΟΓΟ ΥΓΡΑΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΤΙΚΟΥ ΛΑΘΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΡΓΟΣΤΑΣΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤHΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΝΕΜΙΣΤΗΡΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ DISPLAY εμενα μου εχουν καει τα 2 απο τα 3 μηχανιματα και με αλλους σταθμους που μηλησα εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα και αυτοι περιμενω απο τον περασμενο μαιο για τα ανταλλακτικα αλλα?????????
μου εστειλαν 1 display που δεν ειναι το δικο του και το μηχανιμα υπολειτουργει στα μισα watt 
4)κεραιες μην παιδευεστε με ιδιοκατασκευες δεν πετυχαινουν σχεδον ποτε και χρειαζονται ειδικα μηχανηματα για να συντονισουν και να εκπεμψουν σωστα μην παιδευεστε μετρημενες απο εμενα ετοιμες κεραιες 
1 prais    2 altenna 
αμα θες να ακουστης μακρια  βαζεις 2 αμα θες να ακουστεις κοντα αλλα μπουμπουνιστα βαζεις 4 

τελικο συμπερασμα μην ασχοληθητε με φτηνες λισεις θα τις πληρωσετε ακριβα 
το αλφα και το ωμεγα ειναι το pll πρεπει να ειναι πολυ καλο   
αυτα απο εμενα 
οτι θελετε να ρωτησετε ρωτηστε (ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος)
εβαλα και μερικες φωτο των κεραιων μου και των μηχανιματων που δουλευω
ΤΕΛΟΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΚΡΙΒΟ ΧΟΜΠΥ

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

[Γεια σας παιδια και απο εμενα με λενε Κωστα και εχω νομιμο ραδιοφωνικο σταθμο με 3 σημεια  εκπομπης 
γραφω γιατι διαβασα οτι το σιτε διαβαζετε και απο αυτουσ που πουλανε μηχανιματα 

*Αν και αλλες οι αναγκες του επαγγελματια απο τον ερασιτεχνη (ΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΖΗΤΟΥΜΕΝΑ), σε καλωσοριζω και με χαρα διαβαζω τις εμπειριες σου.
Xωρις να γνωριζω, κι εγω πιστευω οτι μας διαβαζουν και κατασκευαστες - εισαγωγεις μηχανηματων & συσκευων rf*

εχω σταθμο εδω και 30 χρονια και ξερω πολυ καλα για τα μηχανιματα
1) οταν ακους για cdm περνεις δρομο και τρεχεις με πανω απο 200
μηχανιματα μη αξιοπιστα φτιαγμενα πολυ προχειρα χωρις χαρτια χωρις iso 
και το βασικοτερο χωρις deklaration of corfomitive δηλ. ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ (για τον admin εγω γραφω επωνυμα ολα αυτα αρα αν ειπαρχει προβλημα θα ειναι με εμενα ) 
τωρα οσοι πατε να αγορασετε cdm 2 πραγματα πολλες αρμονικες που αυτο συνεπαγετε Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. εισαγγελεας κατασχεση και τελος κανα 2 χρονια φυλακη
service αστα να πανε
(εχω 3 4 cdm πεταμενα στην αποθηκη και pll και linear)

*Αφου εισαι στο τρυπακι 30 χρονια, θα ξερεις οτι το 90% των ερασιτεχνων, με cdm αρχισε να κανει πειραματα. Τωρα αν σημερα πιστευεις οτι ειναι ξεπερασμενα ισως να εχεις δικιο, αλλα , αυτο που γραφεις για τις αρμονικες, εγω δεν ειδα κατι τετοιο. Αντιθετως θυμαμαι πριν λιγα χρονια, αρκετοι "νομιμοι" ειχαν cdm ! !
Και επειδη αγορασα (πριν χρονια) καινουριο** cdm , πριν την παραδοση, ο δελληγιαννης, εκανε ελεγχο ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΟΥ, για αρμονικες ...κλπ
Για τα αλλα που γραφεις, δυστυχως, η ΕΕΤΤ, παιζει να στην "κατσει" και με RVR & me ELENOS ... Ξαναλεω δυστυχως*

2) c&a σαν μηχανιματα καλα μαλλον μετρια των fm αλλα τα link του ραδιοφωνου ειναι πολυ καλα, γαιδουρια, και με πολυ καλο ηχο αλλα μας τα χαλαει λιγο οταν θες να περασεις stereo τοτε πρεπει να εισαι γατονι για να τα καταφερεις
(εχουν ολα τα χαρτια ακομα και για την αδεια)
(τα link μου ειναι c&a)
*
Δεν ειχα ποτε C&A, αρα δεν εχω αποψη*

3) RVR (με αυτα δουλευω 3 pll kai 3 linear) πολυ καλα μηχανιματα ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ LINEAR ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙΓΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ DISPLAY ΛΟΓΟ ΥΓΡΑΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΤΙΚΟΥ ΛΑΘΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΡΓΟΣΤΑΣΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤHΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΝΕΜΙΣΤΗΡΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΠΙΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ DISPLAY εμενα μου εχουν καει τα 2 απο τα 3 μηχανιματα και με αλλους σταθμους που μηλησα εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα και αυτοι περιμενω απο τον περασμενο μαιο για τα ανταλλακτικα αλλα?????????
μου εστειλαν 1 display που δεν ειναι το δικο του και το μηχανιμα υπολειτουργει στα μισα watt 

*Ειμαι , αυτο που λενε πειρατης, αρα δεν εχω την ανεση να παιζω 24 ωρες, αρα δεν μπορω να ξερω, ποια απο τα μηχανηματα που εχω παθαινουν ζημιες απο υγρασιες βουνου και μετα απο 24ωρη χρηση ετων.
Νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ λιγοι πειρατες που παιζουν απο βουνα 24ωρο.*

4)κεραιες μην παιδευεστε με ιδιοκατασκευες δεν πετυχαινουν σχεδον ποτε και χρειαζονται ειδικα μηχανηματα για να συντονισουν και να εκπεμψουν σωστα μην παιδευεστε μετρημενες απο εμενα ετοιμες κεραιες 
1 prais    2 altenna 
αμα θες να ακουστης μακρια  βαζεις 2 αμα θες να ακουστεις κοντα αλλα μπουμπουνιστα βαζεις 4 

*Ειναι αυτο που σου εγραψα παραπανω. 
Αλλες οι αναγκες του νομιμου ραδιοφωνου, και αλλες οι αναγκες του παιδιου που κανει καποια πειραματα.
Αλλα και στην λογικη σου να μπω, υπαρχουν παρα πολλοι κατασκευαστες κεραιων (ελληνες και ξενοι) και ειναι κριμα να γραφεις μονο για 2.
* 
τελικο συμπερασμα μην ασχοληθητε με φτηνες λισεις θα τις πληρωσετε ακριβα 
το αλφα και το ωμεγα ειναι το pll πρεπει να ειναι πολυ καλο   
αυτα απο εμενα 

*Σωστοτατος*

ΥΓ
Με χαρα σε διαβασα και με χαρα εγραψα την γνωμη μου στις αποψεις & εμπειριες σου.
Και για να γραψω απλα αυτο που πιστευω ..... τα cdm ειναι μια χαρα για αρχη και για πειραματα, απο εκει και περα, υπαρχει το επομενο σκαλοπατι, που ειναι , καποια γνωστη μαρκα, με πιστοποιηση, και με αλλες δυνατοτητες..
Κι εγω σε αυτο το σταδιο ειμαι.
Ομως δεν μπορω να καταδικασω τους cdm & c&a. 
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
*Wet Radio 96,5* (O υγρος των FM)

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

http://www.aldena.it/
( http://www.aldena.it/index.php?optio...emid=3&lang=en ) 
http://www.rvr.it/en/index.php
( http://www.rvr.it/en/d/tv2009.pdf )
( http://www.rvr.it/en/d/fm2009.pdf )
( http://www.rvr.it/en/d/antenna2009.pdf )

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

Γεια σας παιδια και παλι ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος για το καλοσωρισμα σας 
φιλε γεωργιε αυτα που εγραψα τα εγραψα με βασικη σκεψη να προστατεψω αυτους που πανε να μπουν στο χωρο του ραδιοφωνου δεν το εκανα για αλλον λογο !!!!!!!!!!!
παιδια κοιταχτε οπως και να το κανουμε το καλο ειναι καλο και το κακο ειναι κακο 
γιωργο πες μου κατι οταν λειτουργησες τον πομπο πηγες σε μια αποσταση περιπου 100 με 500 μετρα σε οριζοντια θεση με την κεραια σου και να κανεις μερτησεις με ενα πεδιομετρο?????? δεν νομιζω γιατι μαλλον δε εχεις πεδιομετρο καντο αν βρεις και δες στο διπλασιο της συχνοτητας εκπομπης σου στο μισο και ιδιετερα απο τους 112 εως τους 173 μεγακυκλους απο αυτα που θα δεις θα καταλαβεις τη συμμενει cdm 
κοιτα ο ταλαντωτης της cdm (αυτο που δημιουργει την συχνοτητα εκπομπης σου επειδη ειναι ειναι απλος δημιουργει μια σειρα απο συχνοτητες με ισχηροτερη αυτη που εκπεμπεις το linear μετα πιανει αυτη κιε την ενισχυει αλλα περνανε και οι αλλες συχνοτητες μετα πουθενα δεν υπαρχουν φιλτρα αποκοπης αρμονικων με καταστροφικο αποτελεσμα 
αναφερομαι σε 2 μαρκες κεραιων γιατι αυτες εχω αυτες εχω μετρησει 
να τονισω κατι συμαντικο οταν εχεις ενα σοβαρο πομπο χωρις προβληματα και χωρις παρεμβολες η Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. δεν θα ασχολιθει μαζι σου εκτος και σου γινει επωνυμη καταγγελια τοτε τον ηπιες 
ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΦΤΗΝΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΕΝΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΜΑΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΗΣΥΧΟΣ 
πρεπει να καταλαβετε οτι παιζετε με επικινδυνα πραγματα 
ααααα να τονισω και κατι αλλο υπαρχουν αρκετοι στην αθηνα που κατασκεβαζουν  πομπους ιδιοκατασκευη ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ 
μην μπερδεβεται το επαγγελματικα με το ερασιτεχνικα στην εκπομπη ειναι ακριβος το ιδιο πραγμα ερασιτεχνισμος στο ραδιο δεν υπαρχει πια
αυτα σας τα λεω γιατι εχω γεμισει μια αποθηκη με αχρηστα πραγματα και θα εφτιαχνα ακομα ενα σταθμο με καλα μηχανηματα μην πεσετε στα ιδια λαθη που επεσα εγω 
τελος εχω μια καταδικη στο Ε.Σ.Ρ. γιατι μπηκα στα αεροπλανα πιο παλια γιατι επαιζα με ενα pll rvr αλλα με linear cdm 600w μετα απο ελενχο που εκανα αποδιχτηκε οτι το linear αυτοταλαντονε απο μονο του και πεταγε αρμονικες οπου ηθελε αναλογα με την θερμοκρασια που ειχε μεσα του
αυτα απο εμενα ελπιζω να σας καλυψα

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

Κωστα,οσοι γραφουμε εδω, ουσιαστικα, δινουμε τις γνωσεις και τις εμπειριες μας, στους νεοτερους, για να μην κανουν τα λαθη τα δικα μας.
Και φυσικα, και εμεις διαβαζουμε και κερδιζουμε απο αλλους πιο εμπειρους.

 	Παράθεση:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Αρχικό μήνυμα από *HOT RADIO 99*  
_Γεια σας παιδια και παλι ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος για το καλοσωρισμα σας 
φιλε γεωργιε αυτα που εγραψα τα εγραψα με βασικη σκεψη να προστατεψω αυτους που πανε να μπουν στο χωρο του ραδιοφωνου δεν το εκανα για αλλον λογο !!!!!!!!!!!

κωστη, και πολυ καλα κανεις και γραφεις και θα ηταν μεγαλη η χαρα μου να μας γεμισεις με πολλες πολλες φωτογραφιες.

παιδια κοιταχτε οπως και να το κανουμε το καλο ειναι καλο και το κακο ειναι κακο 
γιωργο πες μου κατι οταν λειτουργησες τον πομπο πηγες σε μια αποσταση περιπου 100 με 500 μετρα σε οριζοντια θεση με την κεραια σου και να κανεις μερτησεις με ενα πεδιομετρο?????? δεν νομιζω γιατι μαλλον δε εχεις πεδιομετρο καντο αν βρεις και δες στο διπλασιο της συχνοτητας εκπομπης σου στο μισο και ιδιετερα απο τους 112 εως τους 173 μεγακυκλους απο αυτα που θα δεις θα καταλαβεις τη συμμενει cdm 

Κωστη, οχι δεν εκανα ελεγχο με πεδιομετρο, εκανα ομως ελεγχους με σκανερ και vhf, για να δω αν η διαμορφωση μου περναει μεσα σε αλλες συχνοτητες. Το αποτελεσμα ηταν μια χαρα. (cdm exciter cdm linear).

να τονισω κατι συμαντικο οταν εχεις ενα σοβαρο πομπο χωρις προβληματα και χωρις παρεμβολες η Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. δεν θα ασχολιθει μαζι σου εκτος και σου γινει επωνυμη καταγγελια τοτε τον ηπιες 

Κωστη, ελπιζω να εχεις δικιο (σε οτι αφορα την ΕΕΤΤ), Αλλα δυστυχως, νομιζω, πως στην περιπτωση των "πειρατων", η ΕΕΤΤ, Θα ασχοληθει μαζι σου, οσο καλα μηχανηματα κι αν εχεις.
Βεβαια, στη Ροδο και σε αλλες περιοχες, τα πραγματα ειναι ευτυχως , πιο χαλαρα.
Δυστυχως, σε Αθηνα - Θεσσαλονικη, υπαρχει κυνηγι

ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΦΤΗΝΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΕΝΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΜΑΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΗΣΥΧΟΣ 

Κατα  κανονα, ετσι ειναι

μην μπερδεβεται το επαγγελματικα με το ερασιτεχνικα στην εκπομπη ειναι ακριβος το ιδιο πραγμα ερασιτεχνισμος στο ραδιο δεν υπαρχει πια
αυτα σας τα λεω γιατι εχω γεμισει μια αποθηκη με αχρηστα πραγματα και θα εφτιαχνα ακομα ενα σταθμο με καλα μηχανηματα μην πεσετε στα ιδια λαθη που επεσα εγω 

Κατα  κανονα, ετσι ειναι, 
αλλα υπαρχουν και διαφορες. ΠΧ εγω πολυ γουσταρω να παιζω με μια 3cx800. Το ρευμα μου στις 20 εκπομπες τον χρονο, και η πιθανη αναγκη συντονισμου ... ειναι τριχες. Για εναν επαγγελματια, τα τρανζιστορ ειναι μονοδρομος.

τελος εχω μια καταδικη στο Ε.Σ.Ρ. γιατι μπηκα στα αεροπλανα πιο παλια γιατι επαιζα με ενα pll rvr αλλα με linear cdm 600w μετα απο ελενχο που εκανα αποδιχτηκε οτι το linear αυτοταλαντονε απο μονο του και πεταγε αρμονικες οπου ηθελε αναλογα με την θερμοκρασια που ειχε μεσα του
αυτα απο εμενα ελπιζω να σας καλυψα

ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΑΘΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, γιατι θα περιεχει λεξεις sex, οπου η μoderators θα με διαγραψουν.
Φιλε, ησουν πολυ ευγενικος, για την εταιρεια που σου δημιουργησε τετοιο προβλημα.
_


Αν θελεις, ανοιξε ενα καινουριο θεμα, στις εκπομπες rf ...., γραψε ενα δυο πραγματα για την ιστορια του σταθμου σου, τι βελτιωσεις τα αποτελεσματα αυτων, και φυσικα ριξε πολλες φωτογραφιες. 
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
*Wet Radio 96,5* (O υγρος των FM)

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

Γεια σας παιδια και παλι 
επανερχομαι στο θεμα με τους πομπους και σας λεω οτι ποτε σταθμοι με αδεια δεν εχουν παιξει με cdm οπως γραφτηκε πριν γιατι απλα δεν ειναι μηχανηματα που θα αντεξουν 24 ωρη λειτουργια και επειδη οι ανθρωποι δεν θελουν να πανε φυλακη 
ρε παιδια μην πιανεστε κοροιδα εδω στην ελλαδα εχουμε πολλους εξυπνους και ανευθυνους ανθρωπους που κατασκευαζουν πομπους χωρις τα βασικα εξαρτηματα οπως φιλτρα αρμονικων μπορουν να παιζουν με την ελευθερια μας και με την ζωη των συναθρωπων μας 
ξαναλεω στο ραδιοφωνο πλεον δεν υπαρχει ερασιτεχνισμος και το λεω αυτο γιατι δεν ειναι μονο τα αεροπλανα που μπορει να παρεμβαλεις υπαρχουν πολλα ακομα που ουτε καν παει το μυαλο σας γιαυτο ειπα οτι εκπεμπει ειναι επικινδυνο αν δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο δεν λεω να παρετε fyba (μονο το pll κανει 45.000€) απλα κατι σοβαρο (rvr suono και ισως elenos) αντι να δωσεις 500€ δωσε 900€ απο την στιγμη που σου αρεσει αυτο το χομπυ
αλλο να κατασκευασεις ενα πομπουδακι 5w και αλλο να εκπεμπεις με εξωτερικη κεραια 100 300 500 1000 w 
απο την μερια μου δεν μπορω να πω κατι αλλο αν δεν θελετε να καταλαβετε τα αυτονοητα  
γιωργο εκανες τεστ με σκανερ και vhf πρεπει να σου πω οτι τα fm ειναι διαμορφωση wfm τα σκανερ και τα vhf δεν εχουν κατι τετοιο απλα ακουνε μονο σε fm διαμορφωση με αποτελεσμα να μην ακουσεις τις παρεμβολες σου τελος οι συχνοτητες may day ειναι απο τους 110 εως τους 130 μεγακυκλους
αυτα απο εμενα

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> γιωργο εκανες τεστ με σκανερ και vhf πρεπει να σου πω οτι τα fm ειναι διαμορφωση wfm τα σκανερ και τα vhf δεν εχουν κατι τετοιο απλα ακουνε μονο σε fm διαμορφωση με αποτελεσμα να μην ακουσεις τις παρεμβολες σου τελος οι συχνοτητες may day ειναι απο τους 110 εως τους 130 μεγακυκλους
> αυτα απο εμενα



Kαι σε wide και σε narrow fm ή ΑΜ, το scanner λοκαρει σε σημα και οχι σε διαμορφωση .. (παντα φυσικα σε χαμηλο "βημα")

Εμενα, το δικο μου cdm, δεν εβγαζε προβλημα

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

Σακη λυπαμαι αλλα θα διαφωνησω σε ολα μαζι σου και σου εξηγω τον λογο
μπορει να αγοραζουν σταθμους καποιοι ασχετοι αλλα οι σταθμοι αυτοι εκπεμπουν απο παρκα κεραιων και εχουν καποιον τεχνικο 
τωρα οι συχνοτητες των σταθμων μετα απο μελετες απεδειξαν οτι δεν δημουργει κανενα προβλημα στον ανθρωπο απλα αν τα watt ειναι πανω απο 10.000 και εισαι διπλα στην κεραια  τοτε ζεσταινετε το σωμα αμα εισαι πανω απο 50 μετρα απο την κεραια (με παρα πολλα watt) τοτε δεν παθαινει τιποτα ο ανθρωπος  το προβλημα αλλα δεν το λενε ειναι απο τα κινητα για δυο λογους η συχνοτητα εκπομπης των κινητων που ειναι βλαβερη για τον ανθρωπο και οτι η κεραια του κινητου ειναι 2 ποντους απο το κεφαλη μας 
(καθε 1 λεπτο ομιλιας =περιπου 1000 εγκεφαλικα κυταρα νεκρα)
αυτα απο εμενα

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

αυτο ενοω γιωργο οτι μπορει να επιανες ενα σημα αλλα δεν ξερεις αν εισαι εσυ η κατι αλλο και δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην επιασες καποιο σημα γενικα  
για να εισαι σιγουρος θες σκανερ απο 0 εως 500 mhz και να εχει και διαμορφωση wfm 
υπαρχουν πολλα και φτηνα
εγω τους ελενχους τους κανω με πεδιομετρο και με ραδιοαματερικο πομποδεκτη τον icom 706mk2g   
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...1414317203946#

----------


## weather1967

Γεια σου Κώστα και καλως ηρθες στο forum.
Xρειαζονται οι γνωσεις και οι εμπειριες σου στο forum ,για να βοηθησεις με την πειρα και την εμπειρια σου νεα παιδια που θα ηθελαν να ακολουθησουν τον δρομο σου.
Ο καθενας που διαλεγει επαγγελματικο δρομο,θα παρει και τα σωστα μηχανηματα πιστευω.
Τωρα οσο για τις κεραιας μερικοι φιλοι (Γιωργος 231 ,Jeik Δημητρης και συγγνωμη οποιον αλλο ξεχνάω )τους αρεσει ετσι απο μερακη να ασχολουνται και να κανουν διαφορες δοκιμες δεν ειναι κακο,θα μου πεις οτι παιδευονται τσαμπα με μικρα σχετικα αποτελεσματα,σε σχεση με μια ετοιμη,και ομως ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αυτο τους γεμιζει και ας παιδευτουνε,κατι θα μαθουν και μπορει με τις πατεντες τους ισως καποια μερα να κανουν και κατι καλυτερο,απο το ετοιμο που τους το ευχομαι ολοψυχα.
Παντα ειμαι υπερ της ερευνας .

Και παλι καλως ηρθες,και οι γνωσεις απο εναν εμπειρο τεχνικο ειναι παντα σεβαστές,και ευπροσδεκτες.

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

φιλε Δημητρη σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια
απλα ειναι ωραιο να πειραματιζεσε με κεραιες με πομπους κ.τ.λ.
αλλα υπαρχει ενα ριμαδι αλλα ¨)))
κοιτα η πρωτη μου κεραια που κατασκευασα ηταν απο χαλκοσωληνα εφτιαξα 4 και το καβιτι με τορνους εξαρτηματα κονεκτορες κ.τ.λ. μου ειχε στοιχισει
περιπου 200.000 δρχ. οταν την μετρησα  ηταν μια απλη κεραια αν τις επαιρνα απο το εργοστασιο εκαναν 255.000δρχ. στην κεραια για συντονισμο ανεβηκα  πανω απο 250 φορες αξιζει να πειραματιζεσε ?????? 
το αποτελεσμα ? αγορασα broand και ησυχασα 
το ξαναλεω να κατασκευασεις ενα πομπουδακι 1  2  5 w και ενα κεραιακι οκ αλλα στα πολλα   ΟΧΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΙΔΙΟΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ 
καποια στιγμη μου γνωρισαν καποιον Γιαννη στο κερατσινι το μαγαζι του ηταν μια τρυπα σε μια πλατια μου ειπαν οτι φτιαχνει πομπους σοβαρους και με χαρτια το αποτελεσμα μου εφαγε 1.800.000δρχ. μου εδωσε εναν πομπο 1000w αλλα οταν τον ανοιγα παρεμβαλα τηλεορασεις στα 20 χλμ. γυρο μου  μονο η φατσα μου που δεν εβγαινε στις τηλεορασεις
αυτος με εμπεξε με εναν αλλο μεγαλοαπατεωνα που σε καποιο forum εδω μεσα αναφερετε το ονομα του και η εταιρια του και οτι φτιαχνει πολυ καλους πομπους   πουλαει και αυτος πομπους και βγαζει και αδειες με κομπινα  
συνολο χαμενα 1.800.000δρχ. το 1988 αυτα 
ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΦΩΝΑΖΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΣΕΤΕ ΣΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΛΑΘΗ ΜΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ 
αν θες να ασχολιθεις με σταθμους αγορασε ενα καλο pll 20 30 w και κατσε να πειραματιστεις με την κεραια σου το καλο μηχανημα σου συχωρναει λαθη με στασιμα βραχυκυκλωματα κ.τ.λ. οι ιδιοκατασκευες οχι 
τωρα αν εισαι μαζωχας και θες να τρεχεις να αλλαζεις συνεχεια καμενα τραντζιστορ εξοδου τοτε αλλαζει καλα να παθεις 
αυτα απο εμενα

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Κωστα, μην ακους τα καλα λογια του Δημητρη.
Αυτος μονο καλα λογια λεει  ... αρα ... ειναι σαν να μην τα διαβασες.  :Tongue: 

(Δημητρη πλακα κανω)

Ρε συ Κωστα, εγω εχω μεγαλυτερη χαρα, οταν κατσκευαζω μια κεραια που δουλευει καλα (με κοστος μερικα - ολιγα ευρουλακια), παρα με μια αριστη ετοιμη καινουρια.

Εγωεχω την ανεση, να δοκιμαζω οτι μου ελθει, εσυ ως επαγγελματιας δεν μπορεις, αλλα και δεν θελεις.

ΠΧ 1 εισαι ψηλα, εχεις κατω μια πολη, γυρνας εκει τις yagi τις broadband και τερμα.

Πχ 2, ειπες οτι πηγες στο βουνο 250 φορες για τισ δικες σου κεραιες, και σιγουρα αυτο θα ηταν ΤΡΕΛΟ ΣΠΑΣΙΜΟ. Αν εγω ειχα τον χρονο να δοκιμασω 250 φορες τις κεραιες μου, θα ημουν ευτυχισμενος.
(για εμενα ειναι παιγνιδι και οχι εργασια)

Εγραψες και για τα χαμενα χρηματα απο απατεωνες, γνωμη μου ειναι να ΓΡΑΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΙΡΜΕΣ για να προστατεψεις πιθανα νεα θυματα.

----------


## jeik

Κωστα , γεια  σου  και  απο   εμενα , νομιζω  οτι  καλο  θα  ηταν  να  αναφερεις  λιγες  λεπτομερειες  για  ολους  αυτους  που  σου  πηραν  λεφτα  για  δηθεν  αξιοπιστες  κατασκευες  και  ετρεχες  στα  δικαστηρια.
Αλλωστε , δεν  ειναι  δυσφημιση  οταν  αναφερεις  ενα  γεγονος  που  επισημοποιηθηκε  απο  το  δικαστηριο  και  οφειλοταν  σε  αποδεδειγμενη  αστοχια  υλικου  κατασκευαστη.
Ολα  αυτα  αν  θελεις  βεβαια.
Οσο  για  τα  σωστα  μηχανηματα  που  λες  οτι  χρησιμοποιουν  οι  ''νομιμως  λειτουργουντες'' , ασε  με  να  διαφωνησω  διοτι  εχω  ''ιδια  πειρα'' , καθως  ετυχε  να  ειμαστε  ψιλογειτονες  στο  Αιγαιο  (δεννθελω  να  γινω  πιο  συγκεκριμενος)   και  αυτα  που   ειδα  οσον  αφορα  τα  ειδη  πομπων  με  αφησαν  αφωνο.
Για  μενα  το  πιο  σωστο  θα  ηταν  να  ερχοταν  η  ΕΕΤΤ  να  πιστοποιουσε  στο  βουνο  τα  μηχανηματα  και  μετα  λουκετο  και  μολυβδοσφραγιδα  στο  σπιτακι  για  να  μην  μπορει  μετα  ο  καθε  τυχαρπαστος  ιδιοκτητης  ή  τεχνικος  να  παει  και   να  τοποθετει  οτι  πομπο  βρισκει  μπροστα  του , φιλε  ειδα  CDM  σε  βουνο  κι  οχι  ετοιμο , κουτι  με  πλακετες , αντιγραφη  CDM  κλπ,μονο  σμαρτ  κιτ  δεν  ειδα ,   το  κακο  δεν  ειναι  βεβαια  αυτος  που  τα  φτιαχνει  αλλα  αυτος  που  τα  χρησιμοποιει  για  επαγγελματικους  σκοπους , δημιουργει  προβληματα  και  δεν  τον  ελεγχει  κανεις , ξερεις  εσυ  καλυτερα  απο  μενα , σιγουρα  τα  βλεπεις  αλλα  δεν  σου  κανει  καρδια  να  γινεις  κακος  και  να  μιλησεις , αυτοι  που  πληρωνονται  γι  αυτη  τη  δουλεια  (ελεγχο) πρεπει  να  την  κανουν.
Και  καλα  κανεις  που  τα  αναφερεις  κι  αυτα  γιατι  δειχνει  ενδιαφερον.

----------


## WIZARD

> *αυτος με εμπεξε με εναν αλλο μεγαλοαπατεωνα που σε καποιο forum εδω μεσα αναφερετε το ονομα του και η εταιρια του και οτι φτιαχνει πολυ καλους πομπους   πουλαει και αυτος πομπους και βγαζει και αδειες* με κομπινα  
> συνολο χαμενα 1.800.000δρχ. το 1988 αυτα



Πες ποιος ειναι αυτος ο απατεωνας ,Για να μην την πατησουμε,
γενικα .

Θα σωσεις κοσμο HOT RADIO 99

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

Παιδια γεια σας και παλι 
πρωτα απο ολα ειπα οτι με μηχανημα linear 600w cdm  βρεθηκα στην αιθουσα του ραδιοτηλεοπτικου το οποιο ειναι 7μελες παρακαλω αλλα λογο προτερου καλου εντιμου βιου εφαγα προειδοποιηση που σε επαναληψη θα φαω τα  καινουργια και τα παλια μαζι 
για τον απατεωνα που λεω οταν πας και τον δεις με τις πρωτες 5 κουβεντες τον καταλαβαινεις αμεσως ΑΛΛΑ  λογο οτι εχει τεραστια πυθω (καποιοι ανθρωποι το εχουν εμφυτο) στο τελος την πατας οπως εγω αχ αχ αχ αχ 500.000 χιλιαρικα (δρχ.)
και ακομα τα κλαιω το 1988 παρακαλω που τα λεφτα ειχαν αξια
και 1.300.000 σε ενα μηχανημα απο καποιον γιαννη στο κερατσινι σε μια πλατια διπλα απο την οδο δημοκρατιας που οταν το αναψα τιναξα τις τηλεορασεις στα 20χλμ. γυρω μου και οταν ανοιξα την κουτα εκλαιγα ακομα περισοτερο
αυτα :Head:  :Head:  :Not talking:  :Not talking:  :Think:  :Think:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Ζεστε τυπε, μια ερωτηση

*Σχετικα με τις ποινες του ΕΣΡ, τι παιζει ?*

  Πχ, εσυ εκανες ένα λαθος με ένα ελαττωματικο λινεαρ και υπο μια εννοια εφαγες αναστολη.
  Αν δεν ηταν αναστολη, τι ποινη θα ειχες ?
  (πχ απωλεια αδειας ή χρηματικη)

----------


## radiomario

απολυτωs με τον φιλο κωστα hot radio 99, ειδικα για τον γιαννη απο κερατσινι ,ενασ φιλοσ μου με νομιμη αδεια απο ευβοια μερια ,του πηγε linear για επισκευη το αποτελεσμα εκανε 3 μηνεσ να το φτιαξει,αλλα ειχε κανει καποιο αθωο λαθακι...του ειχε αλλαξει τον φαρο,του μηχανηματοσ ,που ειχε δουλεψει λιγεσ ωρεσ με αλλον τησ κακιασ ωρασ. πολυ στενο μου συγγενικο μου προσωπο δουλευει σαν τεχνικοσ σε μεγαλο ραδιοφ.σταθμο ,μαζι του εχω παει πολλεσ φορεσ υμηττο,και εχω μπει σε πολλα κοντεινερ μεσα μαζι του,βεβαια με αλλουσ συναδελφουσ του.ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ σε κανενα μεσα δεν ειδα CDM και κατι αλλα ελληνικα μαραφετια.μονο C&A ειδα και αυτα σαν ρεζερβα και μονο linear.τα πιο πολλα δουλευουν rvr,elenos το οποιο ειναι καλο μηχανημα αλλα μου ειπαν οτι εχει δυσκολο service λογω κατασκευησ του,τα DB ειναι καλα,και βεβαια κορυφη γερμανικα και αμερικανικα τα οποια ειναι και πανακριβα. βρε τον γιαννη απο κορυδαλλο μερικοι ακομη κλαινε τα μηχανηματα τουσ... :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## radiomario

ΑΣΧΕΤΟ αλλα καλο ,στισ κεραιεσ στον υμηττο το πιο μεγαλο μηχανημα σε ισχυ και κοστουσ αλλα και στον μεγαλυτερο χωρο καταληψησ σαν οικοπεδο ,που υπαρχουν μεσα οι εγκαταστασεισ μιλαμε για οικοπεδο και οχι για σπιτακι η κοντεινερ που εχουν οι περισσοτεροι εκει πανω ,εχει ναι καλα καταλαβατε,ο σταθμοσ τησ εκκλησιασ, υπαρχει τετοιο μεγαλο οικοπεδο που χτιζονται οχι μεζο νεττεσ αλλα πολυκατικιαρα...  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

*Μπραβο, τον ξερω αυτον τον αλητη απο το κερατσινι.*

Εβαλα για δοκιμη 2 καινουριες cx250αρες σε ενα pushpull φιλου, για να κανει δοκιμη.

Το μηχανημα δεν λειτουργουσε σωστα (εβγαζε 500 watt) και o φιλος μου, το πηγε σε αυτον τον τυπο, ο οποιος ειπε οτι ειχαν προβλημα οι Λαμπες  :Blink: 

Βεβαια ειχε δει οτι ηταν καινουριες, και ειπε ως δικαιολογια οτι στα 10 λεπτα που δουλεψαν, ΧΑΛΑΣΑΝ.  :Blink: 

Οταν ζητηθηκαν πισω ( απο εμενα ), τις ειχε πεταξει (ειπε) αλλα ειχε βρει κατι αλλες "ελαφρα δουλεμενες"  :Angry: , τις οποιες ο φιλος μου τις πληρωσε ...

Οσο για τις 2 λυχνιες, τις εκλεγα για χρονια, το ξεχασα, αλλα να παλι που οι μνημες γυρισαν πισω ...

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

Ελα παιδια γεια σας και παλι
κοιτα για τις ποινες παιζει αναλογα τη ενοχλησες την πρωτη φορα ειναι χρημα και ξεκινανε απο 3000€ και πανε 10.000€  20.000€ 50.000€ αναλογα που μπηκες και ποσο κινδυνο δημιουργησες 
την δευτερη και χρημα χ2 χ4 χ5  τα προηγουμενα και ανακληση αδειας δια παντως 
κατι βασικο μου ζητησαν τα χαρτια των μηχανηματων για καλη μου τυχη ειχα τα χαρτια του pll επειδη ηταν rvr επησης ηρθε και ο τεχνικος του αεροδρομιου και ελεξαμε τα παντα μου τα εχωσε ασχημα και μιλαμε πολυ ασχημα αλλα τωρα γιναμε φιλοι και τα λεμε πολυ συχνα 
καλα βρε γιωργο μονο τις λαμπεσ σου εφαγε????????
παλι καλα που πηρες πισω το μηχανηνα
 μετα το βουλωμα στις τηλεορασεις  του εστειλα πισω το μηχανημα και καποια μπινελικια το μονο που θα πω ανεβηκα στην αθηνα περιπου 9 φορες και μετα απο 11 μηνες για να παρω το μηχανημα υποτιθετε φτιαγμενο και τελικα μετα απο καποιες μπουνιες περιπου μου εδωσε ενα αλλο μηχανημα απο αλλον σταθμο που του ειχαν παει για επισκευη αυτο δουλεψε 1 εβδομαδα μετα καηκε ολοκληρο πηρε φωτια δηλαδη καλα μιλαμε για πολυ γελιο και ποιο πολυ κλαμα αστετα παιδια αστετα 

γι αυτο ουρλιαζω μακρια απο ιδιοκατασκευες

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

Γεια σε ολους 
παιδια σας στελνω φωτο απο ενα μηχανημα rvr 1000w ετσι για να γουσταρουμε λιγο και για να δειτε  ακομα και τα καλα μηχανηματα εχουν και αυτα σχεδιαστικα λαθη κοιταχτε που εβαλαν τον ανεμιστηρα στον ενα ποντο μακρια απο το display γι αυτο καιγεται 
αυτο στην μεση το μεγαλο κουτι το μακροστενο ειναι φιλτρο αποκοπης αρμονικων το οποιο ελενχετε και αυτο απο τον επεξεργαστη του μηχανηνατος

----------


## radiomario

εγω κωστα hot radio 99 ειχα για ενα διαστημα RVR PLL 20 NV κατασκευηs 1991 το δουλευα πολλα χρονια χωριs το παραμικρο προβλημα,ειχε ενα σοβαρο κατασκευσστικο λαθοσ,δεν ειχε ασφαλειοθηκη πανω στο σασσι ??? ηταν εσωτερικα του μηχανηματοs αυτοs που το ειχε κατασκευασει η ειχε πολυ εμπιστοσυνη στο πρoιον του ,η τα ειχε πιει.παντωs 12 χρονια που το ειχα στην κατοχη μου μια φορα μονο χρειαστηκε αλλαγη ασφαλειαs . αυτο που μου ειχε κανει εντυπωση και σε μενα αλλα και σε οσουs το ειχαν δει και γνωριζαν απο pll ηταν οι θωρακισειs που ειχε μεσα . οσο για τιs κεραιεs σου ειχαμε δοκιμασει 2 γιανκι broandband,ικαι ειχαμε δει μεγαλη διαφορα οταν ειχαμε βαλει στη θεση τουs 2 γιανκι ,συντονισμενεs στην ακριβη συχνοτητα που θελαμε.

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ 
ρε παιδια πηγα στην αποθηκη και ανακαλυψα καποιες κεραιες  και καποια καβιτι broand τα οποια τα ειχα αγορασει για να τα βαλω στα νησια γυρω μου 
τελικα  δεν το εκανα γιατι δεν υπηρχε οικονομικο οφελος και μου εχουν μεινει οποιος θελει να του τα πουλησω ειναι 4 ιμικατευθυντικα με εναν ανακλαστηρα καβιτι και τα καλωδια με τους κονεκτωρες ετοιμα 
και 4 κυκλικης με καβιτι και τα καλωδια τους ετοιμα και αυτα 
απο 87 εως 108mhz αν ενδιαφερετε καποιος σ μου το πει τα δινω στην μιση
τιμη απο οτι τα αγορασα

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ 
> ρε παιδια πηγα στην αποθηκη και ανακαλυψα καποιες κεραιες  και καποια καβιτι broand τα οποια τα ειχα αγορασει για να τα βαλω στα νησια γυρω μου 
> τελικα  δεν το εκανα γιατι δεν υπηρχε οικονομικο οφελος και μου εχουν μεινει οποιος θελει να του τα πουλησω ειναι 4 ιμικατευθυντικα με εναν ανακλαστηρα καβιτι και τα καλωδια με τους κονεκτωρες ετοιμα 
> και 4 κυκλικης με καβιτι και τα καλωδια τους ετοιμα και αυτα 
> απο 87 εως 108mhz αν ενδιαφερετε καποιος σ μου το πει τα δινω στην μιση
> τιμη απο οτι τα αγορασα



ερωτησεις
τα καβιτι βγαζουν σε 2 ή 4 ?
τι κονεκτορες εχουν ?
ειναι broadbanb ?

η κεραιες ειναι broadband ?
τι κονεκτορα εχουν ?
τι μαρκα ειναι ?
εχουν παιξει στο βουνο ?
τα δινεις χωριστα ? (πχ 2 διπολα και ενα καβιτι)
τι τιμη τα ζητας ?
αν υπαρχει και μια φωτο ... καλο θα ηταν.

αν δεν θελεις απο εδω στειλε μου πμ

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ
ελα γιωργο κοιτα οι κεραιες ειναι broand και ειναι 2 τετραδες τα καβιτι ειναι 1 προς 4 
αυτες μου ειχαν στοιχισει οι 4 και το καβιτι στα 1500€ + τα καλωδια και οι κονεκτορες τα καλωδια ειναι μισης ιντσας και οι κονεκτορες διαφοροι
αλλα αυτα τα εχω ετοιμα 
την καθε τετραδα την πουλαω 800€
δεν εχουν παιξει στο βουνο αλλα στο παρκο κεραιων στην πολη κανενα χρονο περιπου  
το κεραιοσυστημα ειναι απο 10w εως 10000w
ειναι altenna οι κεραιες αργοτερα θα βαλω και φωτο

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ  ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΜΗΚΗ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΝΩΝΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΛΙΝΕΑΡ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΒΙΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ 
ΚΑΙ 2) ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΗΣ RVR ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΑ (ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟ ΠΑΝΕΛ) ΜΕΣΩ RS232 AYTO EINAI TO PANEL 

http://rvrusa.com/Product.aspx?id=11...2&parent=RADIO

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ  ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΜΗΚΗ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΝΩΝΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΛΙΝΕΑΡ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΒΙΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ 
> ΚΑΙ 2) ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΗΣ RVR ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΑ (ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟ ΠΑΝΕΛ) ΜΕΣΩ RS232 AYTO EINAI TO PANEL 
> 
> http://rvrusa.com/Product.aspx?id=11...2&parent=RADIO
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ



υπαρχει, το εχω δει.
συνηθως αυτα τα προγραματα υπαρχουν για να υπολογιζεις λοβους αλλα και πιθανο ηλεκτρικο tilt της κεραιας σου.
Αλλα η χρηση αυτων απαιτει εμπειρια.
*Ισως πρεπει να ρωτησεις καποιον τεχνικο κεραιων* (μην γινει κανενα λαθος και φυγει το σημα σου ... στον θεο)


Οπως σου ειπα, εσυ δεν εχεις την πολυτελεια των δοκιμων - κλεισε ανοιξε - αρα καλλιτερα να πληρωσεις καποιον ειδικο για τους υπολογισμους αυτους. Οπως ειπες τα 100 - 300 - 500 ευρω "σπαταλης" σε σχεση με τον λοβο σου στην ουσια ειναι οικονομια.


ΥΓ
Νομιζω οτι για ανευ tilt, το μηκος των καλωδιων πρεπει να ειναι πολ/σιο του L/2 X V.F του καλωδιο σου (αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος)

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

ελα γιωργο ευχαριστω για τον τυπο αλλα αυτα τα ξερω 
κοιτα αυτο ειναι ενα προγραμμα που του βαζεις μαρκα κεραιας ποσες ειναι υψος κεραιας υψος απο την θαλασσα αν θες ηλεκτρικη κλιση κονεκτορες κ.τ.λ. και σου βγαζει το μηκος αναμεσα στα δυπολα και το μηκος των καλωδιων απο το καβιτι σε καθε δυπολο 
αλλα απο τι βλεπω αυτο το σημειο του φορουμ το διαβαζουν πολυ λιγοι???????? :Confused1: 
θα βαλω την αγγελια και στο αλλο φορουμ με τις αγγελιες :Laugh:

----------


## WIZARD

HOT RADIO 99,
με κεραιες ,δεν ασχολουνται και πολλοι.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> HOT RADIO 99,
> με κεραιες ,δεν ασχολουνται και πολλοι.



 Oχι βρε Δημητρη , ασχολουνται, απλα, καποιοι κανουμε πειραματα και καποιοι (ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ) ξερουν πολλα αλλά δεν μας πολύ διαβαζουν λογω χρονου.

  Τελος παντων, για διαταξεις κολινεαρ μιλαγα με τον jeik και κατι θα παιξει αλλα αρχικα σε πειραματικο επιπεδο χαμηλης ισχυος και αργοτερα σε επιπεδο βαρβατιλας.

  Σε καμια περιπτωση, αυτά που συζηταω με τον Δημητρη, σε αυτην την φαση, δεν μπορουν να βοηθησουν τον Κωστα hotRadio.

ΥΓ
Κωστα hotRadio, σου ξαναλεω, οτι εγω στην θεση σου (νομιμο ραδιοφωνο με εσοδων/εξοδων) θα καλουσα τεχνικο.... Αλλο το παιγνιδι και αλλο το επαγγελμα

----------


## WIZARD

> Oχι βρε Δημητρη ,



*Γιαννης*   :Biggrin:

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

ελα γιωργο τα μηκη των καλωδιων τα εβγαλα 
του πουστη 30 χρονια εχω σταθμο κατι εμαθα 
αλλα με το προγραμμα εχεις 95% επιτυχια
καμια κοντρα σε καμμενα?????
αυτα εχουν οι ιδιοκατασκευες η αμα μπλεξεις με απατεωνες 
οποιος νομιζει οτι μπορει να τα φτιαξει του τα στελνω

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

δοκιμη τησ φωτο

----------


## WIZARD

Αυτα που ειναι ,στην πρωτη εικονα,ειναι καμενα ?

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

ναι ολα ειναι καμμενα εχω κι αλλα

----------


## HOT RADIO 99

ελα Γιωργο κοιτα ολα τα μηκη μου τα εχουν βγαλει με προγραμμα και η διαφορα ηταν 1.2cm απο αυτα που εβγαλα εγω με το χερι δεν χρειαζετε να φερω τεχνικο το σημα μου ειναι αρκετα καλο αλλα με τους τουρκους εχουμε μεγαλο προβλημα αμα ανοιξουν πομπο οι καριοληδες ειναι πανω απο 20.000w kai 16 h 24 h 30 διπολα αστα δεν παιζονται 
αμα κατσουν απανω σου το μονο που κανεις ειναι να φυγεις απο την συχνοτητα τιποτα αλλο εγω εχω εναν τετοιο  2 χιλιοκυκλους παραπανω και με ξεσκιζει στην μιση πολη αστα εχω αλλαξει 8 φορες συχνοτητα εκπεμπω απο 3 βουνα για να καλυψω το νησι και αυτος ακουγετε πολυ καλυτερα απο μενα και εκπεμπει σε μια συχνοτητα 99.2mhz 
ρε Γιωργο το blf278 ποσα αμπερ τραβαει για να βγαλει τα 300w? ξερεις?

----------


## mits

Από τους διάφορους ενισχυτές σε πλακέτα που έχω δει με το blf278, θέλει περίπου 10Α στα 48-50volt.

----------


## BASILIS971

> ελα Γιωργο κοιτα ολα τα μηκη μου τα εχουν βγαλει με προγραμμα και η διαφορα ηταν 1.2cm απο αυτα που εβγαλα εγω με το χερι δεν χρειαζετε να φερω τεχνικο το σημα μου ειναι αρκετα καλο αλλα με τους τουρκους εχουμε μεγαλο προβλημα αμα ανοιξουν πομπο οι καριοληδες ειναι πανω απο 20.000w kai 16 h 24 h 30 διπολα αστα δεν παιζονται 
> αμα κατσουν απανω σου το μονο που κανεις ειναι να φυγεις απο την συχνοτητα τιποτα αλλο εγω εχω εναν τετοιο  2 χιλιοκυκλους παραπανω και με ξεσκιζει στην μιση πολη αστα εχω αλλαξει 8 φορες συχνοτητα εκπεμπω απο 3 βουνα για να καλυψω το νησι και αυτος ακουγετε πολυ καλυτερα απο μενα και εκπεμπει σε μια συχνοτητα 99.2mhz 
> ρε Γιωργο το blf278 ποσα αμπερ τραβαει για να βγαλει τα 300w? ξερεις?



Καλησπέρα,΄αυτά φίλε μου πρέπει να τα δεί το κράτος, σε μας που εκπέμπουμε στην παραμεθόριο, με δωρεάν ΔΕΗ αλλά και μηχανήματα ισχύος(βλέπε παροπλισμένα από ΕΡΤ κλπ.) κάτι το οποίο κάνουν ήδη οι γείτονές μας...γιαυτό και σου ρίχνουν με την ισχύ τους...ΕΧΟΥΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ όχι πόλεμο που έχουμε εμείς!!!

----------


## dimitrisg

Για τον υπολογισμό του μήκους των καλωδίων μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε το EMLAB της Aldena. Η εταιρία το προσφέρει για 15ημερη δωρεάν χρήση, έτσι απλά για να το αγαπήσετε!

Φίλε από τη Ρόδο, οι κεραίες με ενδιαφέρουν στείλε φωτογραφίες μαζί με το splitter.

----------


## dimitrisg

Γεια σου Βασίλη, απ' ότι βλέπω επιμένεις ακόμη στα Suono!

----------


## BASILIS971

Δημήτρη.Είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από τα Suono Telecom...<<σκυλιά>> είναι. Μέχρι τώρα κανένα πρόβλημα,λειτουργία 24/24ωρο,ήχος πάρα πολύ<<γλυκός>> και το κυριότερο είναι τα πιο φτηνά επαγγελματικά μηχανήματα του εμπορίου...
Σημ.έχω αγοράσει-δοκιμάσει, μηχανήματα από όλες τις φίρμες, C&A, CDM,RVR,DB,ELENOS,SIEL,PROFLINE,MICROLAB,MICROSET,  ROHDE & SCWARZ κλπ,
για όλα έχω να σου αναφέρω τα καλά τους και τα κακά τους, φυσικά και τα Suono θα μπορούσαν να ήταν καλύτερα, αλλά έχουν πολλά <καλά> σε σύγκριση με άλλα που δεν τα ξέρουν πολλοί.ΡΩΤΗΣΤΕ ΜΕ!!!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Δημήτρη.Είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από τα Suono Telecom...<<σκυλιά>> είναι. Μέχρι τώρα κανένα πρόβλημα,λειτουργία 24/24ωρο,ήχος πάρα πολύ<<γλυκός>> και το κυριότερο είναι τα πιο φτηνά επαγγελματικά μηχανήματα του εμπορίου...
> Σημ.έχω αγοράσει-δοκιμάσει, μηχανήματα από όλες τις φίρμες, C&A, CDM,RVR,DB,ELENOS,SIEL,PROFLINE,MICROLAB,MICROSET,  ROHDE & SCWARZ κλπ,
> για όλα έχω να σου αναφέρω τα καλά τους και τα κακά τους, φυσικά και τα Suono θα μπορούσαν να ήταν καλύτερα, αλλά έχουν πολλά <καλά> σε σύγκριση με άλλα που δεν τα ξέρουν πολλοί.ΡΩΤΗΣΤΕ ΜΕ!!!



rvr ptx σε σχεση με elenos etg
rvr ptx σε σχεση με τα τελευταια siel

Σε γενικες γραμμες θελω γνωμη για το elenos ETG 1000 (EXCITER)

----------


## dimitrisg

Στην περιοχή μου δεν δουλεύει κανείς ELENOS ETG1000 και έτσι δεν ξέρω τίποτα γι'αυτό. Είδα όμως φέτος στην IBC2009 το 5κιλο της ίδιας εταιρίας να το βραχυκλώνουν με κατσαβίδι συχνά στα 5Kw και άνοιγε κανονικά μετά από λία δευτερόλεπτα.

Όσο για τα SUONO στην περιοχή μου δουλεύουν 3 ζευγάρια λινκς στους 1.7 GHZ, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα, αλλά είναι με dip-switchs και όταν θέλεις να αλλάξεις συχνότητα, απλά παίρνεις τηλέφωνο στην Ιταλία!

----------


## bibo

Έχω αγοράσει από Siel αλλά δεν πολυέλεγε....
Κρίμα τα money...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Έχω αγοράσει από Siel αλλά δεν πολυέλεγε....
> Κρίμα τα money...



Ποιο siel ?

τι δεν ελεγε ?

Η διαμορφωση ?

----------


## bibo

αααα ουπς σόρρυ βαριόμουν να διαβάσω όλα όσα λέγατε και δεν κατάλαβα ότι λέγατε για διαμόρφωση... Σόρρυ φίλε.. :Blushing:  :Rolleyes: 
Πάντως
ΤΟ χιλιάρι της SIel δεν ήταν τόσο αξιόλογο όσο τα άλλα της μηχανήματα..
(3CX800A7)

----------


## radioamateur

http://www.sielco.org/gt2.html
http://www.broadcast.it/BeP/best_of/2009/SIELCO.pdf

Κορυφή!!!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Επιτελους εκανα συγκριση διαμορφωσης των RVR PTX και ELENOS ETG.
Στο τεστ δεν εβαλα κομπροσορα, και το εκανα με dummy
*
Λοιπον, και τα δυο παιζουν μια χαρα.*

Αρχικα δινω την ιδια διαμορφωση και στα 2.

Το rvr ηταν καλλιτερο στα πριμα μα το ελενος ειχε καλλιτερο ογκο και πιο καθαρες μεσαιες.

Στην συνεχεια ρυθμιζω διμαρφωση για το καθε exciter χωριστα.

Στο rvr δεν πειραξα τιποτα γιατι ο ηχος ηταν αυτος που ηθελα.
Ο ηχος στο elenos ηταν φλατ, οταν ομως εδωσα απο την κονσολα πολλα πριμα, τα περναγε ολα στην διαμορφωση.

*Συμπερασμα ...
τα exciters θελουν ξεχωριστες ρυθμισεις για να παιξουν ομορφα.*
To rvr ειναι "plug & play" , οτι του βαζεις ... το βγαζει ...
Το ελενος, ειναι πιο σκληρο στα πριμα, αλλα αν φας 2 λεπτα στο εκουαλαιζερ, βγαζει και αυτο υπεροχο ηχο.

θα ξανακανω τα τεστ σε καλλιτερες συνθηκες και θα σας γραψω τα συμπερασματα.

----------

